# my two cents



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I've been doing the saltwater hobby for almost 2 years now and through my travels and thru this website I must admit that all the people that I've met thru the SW hobby are top notch.

One thing is for sure, whenever you go to someone's house to pickup a frag or something they owner always has a "upgrade" or "the next tank" in mind. It's hilarious actually because we all have the same ideas and thoughts when it comes to our next tanks because there is always something wrong with our current tanks. Weather it be volume, not the right size, or it doesn't fit properly in the space.

It's funny though that once your in the SW side of this hobby and you meet up with FW folks...they just have this totally different perspective to what the hobby is about. 
For Instance: FW shrimp
FW shrimpies will pay $300 for a 5g tank, $50 for substrate, $100 for a few shrimp, $30 for special order food and be super happy. Do you need all of this for shrimp? Not really, I use to have shrimp and they were berried all the time and looked beautiful but their owners think otherwise.

As a saltie, due to supply, we have to be happy with what we get because you might not see another specimen of a certain fish for another year or so. It all depends on what your LFS gets in, instead of knowing a guy who breeds angels or (god forbid) cichlids. 

In closing, this site rocks, the salties i've met are amazing, can't wait till the spring BBQ to met more of you guys. And yes I'll be putting on another BBQ.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been in this SW hobby for 9 years now and you're right that whatever I did there was always something wrong!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

but it is not easy, since SW folks pop up everyday and sell in month or two

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sig said:


> but it is not easy, since SW folks pop up everyday and sell in month or two


Yes Yes, But Lifers like my russian Friend and I are just that.... Here for Life.

But i 100% Agree with you Alt, I will be happy when my Basement looks like Sea world... But with more Healthy animals.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> As a saltie, due to supply, we have to be happy with what we get because you might not see another specimen of a certain fish for another year or so. It all depends on what your LFS gets in, instead of knowing a guy who breeds angels or (god forbid) cichlids.
> BBQ.


I cannot remember how many times I have justified my purchases to myself on fish because I thought I may never see it again, totally forgetting there are tons of them in the sea  ( I have 3 Tanaka Wrasses for this very reason) Or budgeting money so you can indulge in this hobby. It's all irrational decisions. But it's a decision I'm happy I've made.

There truly are a lot of cool people out there in this hobby that I have met. It's a bit weird meeting them because you know them by their alias and not their true name. I kinda wish I just used my name as my username 

I got to a point a few weeks ago where I was going to break down my tank due to life unfolding. Long story short, I didn't have to. But Even If I had to get rid of it. I will get it all back again ( although it will be much bigger ). I'm a lifer, I've always been fascinated about fish ( I dug a hole in the ground and put goldfish in it when I was 7 because my mom wouldn't let me have an aquarium). Whether I have a fish tank or not is irrelevant, I'll always be "in the hobby". They never come and go, they just took a "break".

Happy reefing and see you all at one point! 

Harold


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been in fresh water for years but never went high tech. It was always fish + aquarium + filter. SW has changed all that lol.

And my final 2 cents: No matter how big of a tank I or anyone else gets, sig will always tell you you should have gone bigger LOL. I could fill a house with one tank and instead of going ooo ahh, sig would say, you missed the garage


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Tim said:


> And my final 2 cents: No matter how big of a tank I or anyone else gets, sig will always tell you you should have gone bigger LOL. I could fill a house with one tank and instead of going ooo ahh, sig would say, you missed the garage


 LMAO










I have to agree with Dave, all the SW people I've met in person from these boards have been great people. A true pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tim said:


> I have been in fresh water for years but never went high tech. It was always fish + aquarium + filter. SW has changed all that lol.
> 
> And my final 2 cents: No matter how big of a tank I or anyone else gets, sig will always tell you you should have gone bigger LOL. I could fill a house with one tank and instead of going ooo ahh, sig would say, you missed the garage


that is right. I am thinking to convert one room in the basement as the tank with glass or acrylic ~ to the half of the wall.

Surprisingly wife doesn't like this idea 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> that is right. I am thinking to convert one room in the basement as the tank with glass or acrylic ~ to the half of the wall.
> 
> Surprisingly wife doesn't like this idea


Show this to your wife

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...2-Building-My-50-000-Gallon-Monster-Mega-Tank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's freshwater Tim...you can tell by the guy having a heater and filter.
Could you imagine what his setup would look like if it were SW?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

good one, but I should by a new home for this aquarium

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> That's freshwater Tim...you can tell by the guy having a heater and filter.
> Could you imagine what his setup would look like if it were SW?


ya I know, but sig's wife may not LOL

There is a thread somewhere on the web where a guy did the same for a SW setup. It was a great read. He had to scuba dive to clean his acrylic walls!

I have seen it mentioned on several sites, but there is an actual build thread about it but damned if I can find it again.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> good one, but I should by a new home for this aquarium


No just dig a big hole in your backyard. Acrylic lid, and you would never have to buy lighting. You may have problems getting the wife to approve the hydro bills for the chillers in the summer and heaters in the winter, but a solar array may take care of that.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Salties are gluttons for punishment, reefers specifically. A lifer is one who doesn't give up despite epic fails. There's so much more involved in SW and offers enough challenges (too much). I've only been at this for a year but kept Africans for a long time. I used straight tap water and my cichlids bred like crazy. I fed, changed water occasionally and everything thrived. Easy as pie. That's not a bad thing but got bored. Reefing is a notch above and can be overwhelming. Too many species and conditions to be challenged by. But I won't give up my new obsession.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you are right about challenges, but they are mostly in the beginning, until you find balance what works just for your tank and probably will described by others as BS



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Quick update, I've found one person I don't like!!!! 1 out of 100 ain't bad numbers right?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Quick update, I've found one person I don't like!!!! 1 out of 100 ain't bad numbers right?


I hate one person to, because he is the racist toward Russians 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not racist towards russians! I just tell it like it is 

Here's a good russian joke for you Greg

In a questionnaire for applicants to the communist Party membership one of the questions was,
"What is your attitude to the Soviet authority?"
One applicant answered,
"The same as to my wife."
To the request to elaborate, the applicant explained,
"First, I love her; second, I fear her; third, I wish I had another one."


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

that is true. It how it was, but the same is here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

